# squealing sounds



## kirsty1991 (Sep 8, 2010)

I got a hamster 4 days ago and ever since she left the pet shop she has done nothing but squealing a let her settle in for 2 days before trying to get her out she came out after some time and was in my arms then just randomly let off a squealing noise ever since then she hasnt came out of her tunnels what should i do i have had hamsters before and none of them have reacted like this before its new to me


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

i have a syrian hes 2 now and tame hes squeaked all his life and is fine, as for coming out of his tube one of my hamsters was like that and i took everything out of his cage that he could hide in while he got used to me he came up to the bars to sniff me cause there was nowere to hide and when he was ok with me picking him up and coming to the front of the cage i put everything back in and now he doesnt hide. hope this helps


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it sounds like shes never been handled before and probably came from a rodent farm, so you need to be very patient and gentle with her, try offering her tasty treats until she sees your hand as a positive experience.

what kind of cage is she in? only cages with tubes, where they can hide, are terrible for taming down a nervous hamster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Unfortunately this is very common for pet shop hamsters, because they are bred with very little thought and not handled, most likely coming from rodent farms so by the time they get to a home they are terrified


----------



## kirsty1991 (Sep 8, 2010)

thank you for the advice am going to try and remove all the tubes from the cage and see what happens once she is out the cage and in my arms she just squeals on but its getting her out that is now the problem will keep you posted


----------

